# Fisher Truckside complete setup



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

If your setting up a TJ I have a complete setup for sale including hard to find push plates. See my post in the classifieds section. Thanks.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Its a Fleetflex setup


----------

